# I need help with USC and The warner bros scholarship



## go9210 (Aug 22, 2008)

Hey guys im new here and a high school junior. I'm thinking about appyling to usc for film making. Could anybody tell me the type of grades and SAT scores they expect to enter the program. Im not gonna lie, I am not a contender for top 10 in my class but I have always been in nothing but honors and AP classes. I am also taking AV classes and Photography. Im also hispanic. What do they look for when giving out the warner bros scholorship. Also I am currently in pre-production of a film. It involves MS-13. If anybody is interested in collaborating with me that would be great. Yes it is dangerous but I know a guy who knows a guy who is a member. He might be able to help me out. I really believe the film has potential to be great. This kids have such a passion for crime, its amazing. It's a epidemic that needs to be addressed, especially in my area. 

Thanks


----------



## Oquendo (Aug 22, 2008)

If your a high school junior, your going to have to wait at least two years dude. I was in the same boat a couple months ago(I was a senior) and FILM is offered at USC or other private schools only after taking a year of taking your G.E.'s (General Education), so if you want to apply for Film Production than your going to have to get good grades for at least two years. Now if you want to get into USC, than:

_I am not a contender for top 10 in my class but I have always been in nothing but honors and AP classes. _ 

Sorry to be a pessimist, but you might have to be TOP ten. Plus your an out of state which is a little biased for people who live in CA. BUT if you do extremely well in your SAT's, and get straight A's all senior year, than you have good chance at making USC as a freshman.

I'm from Los Angeles and USC and UCLA were my choices for a while. I still want to go there, and I can't decide whether the money is worth the risk. I'm going to a community college right now since I heard its the best chance at getting into a good film school, plus money is EXTREMELY cheap and education is all the same

Good luck!


----------

